
Learn Basic Personal Finance - kevindeasis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvL7ox0ezCU&index=1&list=PLUBoK8lZIxW90VxgRyjqWfPf4BZ-tYeGN
======
rufusjones
Where is the video teaching basic spelling? (Peronsal)

